# Can I use an SR20 radiator in GA16 car?



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Guys, I wanted a simple upgrade on the radiator without forking over the KOYO price of the big one. Are the hose locations on the SR20 the same as the GA16? Can I use that radiator? any idea on size of the units also? bigger? I hear Nismo makes a bigger unit also for the SR20. 

Thanks
Chris 92 B13


----------



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

i dont think so and i think the hoses are bigger


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I think our hoses are the 1" and sr is 1 3/8" diameter. I may be able to squeeze them on though


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

why? the GA radiator is actually pretty decent. quite large, and twin electric fan.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

the 3/8" radiator on the B13 is very small. the NX2000 radiator is 1" or sometimes larger. mine has overheated in autocrossing because you just don't have the air flow going. Water wetter works to a point and the Nismo 12.5 lb cap worked a little better. 

I did find one from rock auto that is the 1" thick core for a great price 96 bucks shipped, I had coupons and such from using them alot. 

Chris


----------



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

well i say since you bought it you better give it a try and tell us how you made out with it, pics are always good best of luck!


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I bought the *Spectra Premium CU1317 radiator.* The core is 1". I just got it yesterday. Plastic tanks, looks OEM, very nice unit and all the mounts line up fine. Has the connections for automatic tranny cooler also. drain screw is the same as the OEM location. fan mounts are the same. 

This will fit your GA16DE motor car and the hoses will hook right up. I will take pics tonight. strange but this is for the nx2000 for the sr20 motor But, it looks like the larger hoses from the Sr20 motor may not work on this unit if they are indeed not the same diameter as the GA16DE. this in/out of the new unit looks like they are for the GA16DE hoses. Good for the GA16DE owners looking for a bigger radiator

I will tak pics of the old and the new unit. This unit doubles the old 92 GA16DE radiator. I go this from Auto Parts Fast at RockAuto for around 92 dollars shipped. better than others charging 165 for this 1" core radiator. has a 2 year warranty also. 

Chris


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Other than the different size of the hose outlets, I don't think there's much [or any] difference between an SR and GA radiators cooling wise. I've been using a GA radiator in my SE-R for many years [with the rubber adapter rings to make up for the hose outlet size difference] and my SE-R's never run hot. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------

